# Squid using NTLM auth

## jodaka

What I want is to give windows users ability to auth in squid using their AD accounts. I mean that users don't need to enter any logins/password etc.

What have I done: installed openldap, mit-kerberos5 samba and squid. 

when i try to login from windows client squid first asks login/password and don't accept them.

in log i can see, that login and domain received normaly but then i get error msg:

```

"could not obtain winbind domain name"

"could not obtain winbind netbios name"

Login for user [POLAD]\[kudris]@[comp21] failed due to [Reading winbind reply failed]

```

in squid conf i have

```

auth_param ntlm program /usr/bin/ntlm-auth --helper-protocol=squid-2.5-ntlmssp

```

what i'm doing wrong?

----------

